# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Mitsubishi] Χαλασμένη φτερωτή εσωτερικής μονάδας

## kynegeiros

Πρόκειται για Mitsubishi MSH-17LV 17.000 BTU made in Japan το οποίο αγοράστηκε το 1995 και λειτουργεί τέλεια πέραν της χαλασμένης φτερωτής. 
Την διάγνωση περί της χαλασμένης φτερωτής της εσωτερικής μονάδας την έκανε ο συντηρητής πριν τρία χρόνια όταν άρχισε να γίνεται αισθητή η μείωση της παροχής αέρα που έβγαζε η μονάδα αλλά και ο αυξημένος θόρυβος που έκανε λόγω της μη ζυγοσταθμισμένης πλέον (σπασμένα πτερύγια) φτερωτής . Λόγω οικονομικής κρίσεως το ανέβαλα διαρκώς ώσπου πλέον ο αέρας που βγάζει είναι πολύ λίγος και πιστεύω πως άδικα δουλεύει η εξωτερική μονάδα χωρίς να παράγει αποτέλεσμα η εσωτερική. Σε ερώτημα προς τον συντηρητή μου απάντησε οτι μπορεί να αλλαχθεί η εσωτερική φτερωτή (που είναι κυλινδρική) με κόστος τα 150 ευρώ.
Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι εάν συμφέρει να κάνω την επισκευή ή να αλλάξω το μηχάνημα με ένα καινούργιο τεχνολογίας inverter το οποίο θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να είναι λιγώτερο ενεργοβόρο από ένα μηχάνημα εικοσαετίας έστω και mitsubishi. Με δεδομένο το κόστος της επισκευής αλλά και ένα κόστος περί τα 800 ευρώ για ένα νέο μηχάνημα inverter πόσο γρήγορα θα κάνω την απόσβεση με την θεωρητική μείωση της κατανάλωσης που θα έχω; 
θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να έχω την άποψη την δική σας ως πιο ειδικών σε αυτά τα ζητήματα.
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## νεκταριοος

τον ανεμηστηρα δεν ενωειται? αν ειναι ο ανεμιστηρας λοιπον μια βολτα στα παλιατζηδικα θα βοηθεισει  ,ξηλωστε απο εκει την αλλη φτερωτη και ισως μαζι με το μοτερ της  .  :Smile:  για κοιτα και εδωhttp://www.centralclima.gr/index.php..._id=14&lang=el

----------


## kynegeiros

Νεκτάριε ...Ναι αυτήν την φτερωτή εννοώ...όμως δεν έχω τόσες γνώσεις για να την ξηλώσω και να την αντικαταστήσω.
Εκατόν πενήντα ευρώ μου ζητάει ο συντηρητής συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ και εργατικών για την αντικαταστήσει με καινούργια γνήσια.
Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν συμφέρει να πάω σε επισκευή ή σε αντικατάσταση του μηχανήματος με δεδομένη και την παλαιότητά του.



> τον ανεμηστηρα δεν ενωειται? αν ειναι ο ανεμιστηρας λοιπον μια βολτα στα παλιατζηδικα θα βοηθεισει  ,ξηλωστε απο εκει την αλλη φτερωτη και ισως μαζι με το μοτερ της  .  για κοιτα και εδωhttp://www.centralclima.gr/index.php..._id=14&lang=el

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Τα  Mitsubishi  ή  τα  επισκευάζεις ή  τα  αντικαθιστάς  με  άλλο  Mitsubishi. Κάθε    άλλη  επιλογή  είναι  συμβιβασμός.

  Για  την  συγκεκριμένη  περίπτωση  προχωράς  στην  επισκευή.

----------


## θανασης 7

Ενα κλιματιστικό τεχνολογίας inverter καίει περίπου 30% λιγότερο ρεύμα,εάν υπολογίσεις ότι η κιλοβατώρα με ΦΠΑ και άλλες μαλ@κιες είναι 0,15€ το 30% είναι 0,05€ αυτά είναι η κατανάλωση την ώρα και μόνο όταν δουλεύει η εξωτερική μονάδα.Υπολόγισε μονός σου με τις ώρες που το ανάβεις πόσα χρόνια θες να κάνεις απόσβεση των χρημάτων στο καινούργιο υπολόγισες εγκατάσταση και απεγκατάσταση.

----------


## nyannaco

Μονο που χρειαζεται να ξερεις και την απορροφουμενη ισχυ, ε;
Πρακτικα μονο με μετρηση μπορεις να κανεις τον υπολογισμο, εκτος αν διαβαζεται ακομη το καρτελακι στην εξωτερικη μοναδα (μετα απο τοςα χρονια) και γραφει απορροφουμενη ισχυ.
Α, και το 30% μαλλον θεωρητικη αξια μονο εχει για μηχανημα τοσων ετων... Ενδεικτικος θα ειναι ο ο,ποιος υπολογισμος, οχι απολυτος.

----------


## kynegeiros

Αγαπητοί φίλοι ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με ανέλπιστο τρόπο. Κατά λάθος ήρθε στο σπίτι ένας άνθρωπος που απ' ότι απεδείχθη είναι γνώστης των κλιματιστικών. Αφού το εξέτασε με διαβεβαίωσε πως η φτερωτή μου δεν χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση. Έχει μόνον ένα μικρό πτερύγιο σπασμένο από τα δεκάδες που έχει η φτερωτή.....πράγμα που δεν επηρρεάζει σχεδόν καθόλου την απόδοσή της. Το μόνο που ήθελε ήταν ένας καλός καθαρισμός όλης της εσωτερικής μονάδος με νερό και ειδικό φάρμακο. Τέτοιον καθαρισμό δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Έβαλε ολόκληρη κουρτίνα νάυλον από πίσω από την εσωτερική μονάδα μέχρι κάτω και την έπλυνε και οι μπίχλες που έβγαιναν κατέληγαν σε ένα κουβά. Έγιναν όλα σαν καινούργια ψυγείο, φτερωτή, γρίλλια κλπ. Καθάρισε και την εξωτερική μονάδα κι όταν έβαλα μπρος......ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ....!!!!!
Ούτε κραδασμοί, ούτε ήχοι.... ούτε τίποτε. Κι από παροχή αέρος.....!!!!!
Πάρτε δρόμο όλοι γιατί σας έφαγα!!!
Έμεινα πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Ο άνθρωπος ήξερε καλά την δουλειά του τελικά. Όσους φίλους βρίσκονται στην Θεσσαλονίκη θα τον συστήσω. Με 35 ευρώ γλύτωσα τα 170 ευρώ.....!!!!
Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας...

----------


## petroglis

Έτσι θέλουν καθάρισμα τα μηχανήματα !Η τιμή ειναι καλή !αυτοι που βρισκουν με πιο λιγα 10-15-20  ας προσέξουν τη δουλειά που τους κάνουν!

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Φυσικά  οι  συμβουλές  που  προσφέρουν  τα  μέλη  απευθύνονται  σε  νοήμονες  ανθρώπους  με  υπευθυνότητα.
  Το  ότι  εσύ  τριάντα  χρόνια  δεν  το  καθάρισες  ποτέ  γιατί  ήσουν  ένας  πανέξυπνος  καρμίρης  που  θεωρούσες  ότι  η  συντήρηση  είναι  πεταμένα  λεφτά, δεν  σε  εξιλεώνει  τώρα  που  απεδείχθη  ότι  από  τη βρωμιά  χρειαζόταν  ζυγοστάθμιση  ο  ανεμιστήρας.
  Όσο  για  τον  άνθρωπο  δεν   είναι  ότι ήξερε  καλά  τη  δουλεία του. Έκανε  ότι  κάνουν  όλοι  οι  συντηρητές  κλιματιστικών. Εντυπωσιάσθηκες  γιατί  είδες  για  πρώτη  φορά  πως  γίνεται  σωστός  καθαρισμός. Όπως  επίσης  θα  εντυπωσιάστηκε  και  ο  συντηρητής  από  την  εξυπναδίστικη  ανευθυνότητα  και  τη βρωμιά  που  ανέπνεες  επί  τριάντα  χρόνια  χωρίς  να  σε  νοιάζει. Αν  ποτέ  αντικαταστήσεις  κλιματιστικό, άλλαξε το  με  βεντάλια  , ίσως  μπορείς  να  τη  χειριστείς  πιο  υπεύθυνα.

----------


## Panoss

> απευθύνονται  σε  νοήμονες  ανθρώπους  με  υπευθυνότητα.






> πανέξυπνος  καρμίρης





> εξυπναδίστικη  ανευθυνότητα  και  τη βρωμιά





> να  τη  χειριστείς  πιο  υπεύθυνα.




Δείρτον κιόλας, τι περιμένεις;

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Δεν  χρειάζεται.

----------


## θανασης 7

> Φυσικά  οι  συμβουλές  που  προσφέρουν  τα  μέλη  απευθύνονται  σε  νοήμονες  ανθρώπους  με  υπευθυνότητα.
>   Το  ότι  εσύ  τριάντα  χρόνια  δεν  το  καθάρισες  ποτέ  γιατί  ήσουν  ένας  πανέξυπνος  καρμίρης  που  θεωρούσες  ότι  η  συντήρηση  είναι  πεταμένα  λεφτά, δεν  σε  εξιλεώνει  τώρα  που  απεδείχθη  ότι  από  τη βρωμιά  χρειαζόταν  ζυγοστάθμιση  ο  ανεμιστήρας.
>   Όσο  για  τον  άνθρωπο  δεν   είναι  ότι ήξερε  καλά  τη  δουλεία του. Έκανε  ότι  κάνουν  όλοι  οι  συντηρητές  κλιματιστικών. Εντυπωσιάσθηκες  γιατί  είδες  για  πρώτη  φορά  πως  γίνεται  σωστός  καθαρισμός. Όπως  επίσης  θα  εντυπωσιάστηκε  και  ο  συντηρητής  από  την  εξυπναδίστικη  ανευθυνότητα  και  τη βρωμιά  που  ανέπνεες  επί  τριάντα  χρόνια  χωρίς  να  σε  νοιάζει. Αν  ποτέ  αντικαταστήσεις  κλιματιστικό, άλλαξε το  με  βεντάλια  , ίσως  μπορείς  να  τη  χειριστείς  πιο  υπεύθυνα.



 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## kynegeiros

> Φυσικά  οι  συμβουλές  που  προσφέρουν  τα  μέλη  απευθύνονται  σε  νοήμονες  ανθρώπους  με  υπευθυνότητα.
>   Το  ότι  εσύ  τριάντα  χρόνια  δεν  το  καθάρισες  ποτέ  γιατί  ήσουν  ένας  πανέξυπνος  καρμίρης  που  θεωρούσες  ότι  η  συντήρηση  είναι  πεταμένα  λεφτά, δεν  σε  εξιλεώνει  τώρα  που  απεδείχθη  ότι  από  τη βρωμιά  χρειαζόταν  ζυγοστάθμιση  ο  ανεμιστήρας.
>   Όσο  για  τον  άνθρωπο  δεν   είναι  ότι ήξερε  καλά  τη  δουλεία του. Έκανε  ότι  κάνουν  όλοι  οι  συντηρητές  κλιματιστικών. Εντυπωσιάσθηκες  γιατί  είδες  για  πρώτη  φορά  πως  γίνεται  σωστός  καθαρισμός. Όπως  επίσης  θα  εντυπωσιάστηκε  και  ο  συντηρητής  από  την  εξυπναδίστικη  ανευθυνότητα  και  τη βρωμιά  που  ανέπνεες  επί  τριάντα  χρόνια  χωρίς  να  σε  νοιάζει. Αν  ποτέ  αντικαταστήσεις  κλιματιστικό, άλλαξε το  με  βεντάλια  , ίσως  μπορείς  να  τη  χειριστείς  πιο  υπεύθυνα.


Καλά τα λες. Δεν λέω. Ούτε και παρεξηγούμαι φυσικά. Θα πρέπει όμως να δεχτείς κι εσύ μερικά.
1. Από πού έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι τσιγκουνεύτηκα στην συντήρηση του κλιματιστικού;
2. Γιατί ένας δικηγόρος, γιατρός, καθηγητής, λογιστής ή περιπτεράς να πρέπει να γνωρίζει το πώς γίνεται η σωστή συντήρηση κι ο σωστός καθαρισμός του κλιματιστικού; Το "συντηρώ" για χρόνια κι αν όλοι οι συντηρητές ήταν της ίδιας σχολής της αρπακτικής χωρίς να κάνουν την σωστή δουλειά εγώ γιατί θα έπρεπε να το ξέρω και να τους τρίψω στη μούρη τις γνώσεις μου; Τώρα που έμαθα ασφαλώς και δεν θα συμβιβαστώ με τίποτε λιγώτερο. Αν σου συμβεί ένα τροχαίο ατύχημα και χρειαστεί να βαδίσει την νομική οδό τόσο σίγουρος είσαι πως δεν θα σε κοροϊδέψει ο δικηγόρος που θα το αναλάβει;
3. Τέλος για τις συμβουλές σου θα σου χαρίζω ένα παλιό ρητό που ίσως σε βοηθήσει.
"Αν σου αρέσει να βρίσκεις λάθη σε ανθρώπους  ξεκίνα από τον εαυτό σου και ...ίσως δεν σου μείνει και πολύς χρόνος για τους άλλους".

----------

vasilimertzani (18-07-16)

----------


## kynegeiros

> Δείρτον κιόλας, τι περιμένεις;



Σωστός ο Πάνος....!!!
 :OK:

----------


## Giannos88

Παιδιά ασχοληθητε λίγο μόνοι σας με τα μηχανήματα σας. Το να δεις μια φτερωτή με γυμνό οφθαλμό οτι έχει σκεπαστεί απο μουργα και ότι θέλει καθάρισμα ειναι απλό πράμα πιστεύω.
Επίσης εδω μέσα πιστεύω οτι μπαίνουν άνθρωποι με περισσότερες ικανότητες απο μια κουτση Μαρία που ειναι παντελώς ασχετη.
Επίσης δεν ειναι γνώσεις το καθάρισμα ενος μηχανήματος, αναφέρεται και στο βιβλιο χρήσης του.

Όσο αφορα την αγορά νέου ινβερτερ κλιματιστικου, κακώς το βλέπετε σαν απόσβεση. Δεν υπάρχει απόσβεση σε αυτόν τον τομέα ειδικα στην οικιακή χρηση. Αγορασεις τεχνολογία και άνεση, τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## notis258

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με ανέλπιστο τρόπο. Κατά λάθος ήρθε στο σπίτι ένας άνθρωπος που απ' ότι απεδείχθη είναι γνώστης των κλιματιστικών. Αφού το εξέτασε με διαβεβαίωσε πως η φτερωτή μου δεν χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση. Έχει μόνον ένα μικρό πτερύγιο σπασμένο από τα δεκάδες που έχει η φτερωτή.....πράγμα που δεν επηρρεάζει σχεδόν καθόλου την απόδοσή της. Το μόνο που ήθελε ήταν ένας καλός καθαρισμός όλης της εσωτερικής μονάδος με νερό και ειδικό φάρμακο. Τέτοιον καθαρισμό δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Έβαλε ολόκληρη κουρτίνα νάυλον από πίσω από την εσωτερική μονάδα μέχρι κάτω και την έπλυνε και οι μπίχλες που έβγαιναν κατέληγαν σε ένα κουβά. Έγιναν όλα σαν καινούργια ψυγείο, φτερωτή, γρίλλια κλπ. Καθάρισε και την εξωτερική μονάδα κι όταν έβαλα μπρος......ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ....!!!!!
> Ούτε κραδασμοί, ούτε ήχοι.... ούτε τίποτε. Κι από παροχή αέρος.....!!!!!
> Πάρτε δρόμο όλοι γιατί σας έφαγα!!!
> Έμεινα πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Ο άνθρωπος ήξερε καλά την δουλειά του τελικά. Όσους φίλους βρίσκονται στην Θεσσαλονίκη θα τον συστήσω. Με 35 ευρώ γλύτωσα τα 170 ευρώ.....!!!!
> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας...


Αν ειναι δυνατον  θα με ενδιέφερε  να μου συστησεις αυτον τον τεχνικο, Θεσσαλονίκη  βεβαιως

----------


## ademad08

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με ανέλπιστο τρόπο. Κατά λάθος ήρθε στο σπίτι ένας άνθρωπος που απ' ότι απεδείχθη είναι γνώστης των κλιματιστικών. Αφού το εξέτασε με διαβεβαίωσε πως η φτερωτή μου δεν χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση. Έχει μόνον ένα μικρό πτερύγιο σπασμένο από τα δεκάδες που έχει η φτερωτή.....πράγμα που δεν επηρρεάζει σχεδόν καθόλου την απόδοσή της. Το μόνο που ήθελε ήταν ένας καλός καθαρισμός όλης της εσωτερικής μονάδος με νερό και ειδικό φάρμακο. Τέτοιον καθαρισμό δεν έχω ξαναδεί. Έβαλε ολόκληρη κουρτίνα νάυλον από πίσω από την εσωτερική μονάδα μέχρι κάτω και την έπλυνε και οι μπίχλες που έβγαιναν κατέληγαν σε ένα κουβά. Έγιναν όλα σαν καινούργια ψυγείο, φτερωτή, γρίλλια κλπ. Καθάρισε και την εξωτερική μονάδα κι όταν έβαλα μπρος......ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ....!!!!!
> Ούτε κραδασμοί, ούτε ήχοι.... ούτε τίποτε. Κι από παροχή αέρος.....!!!!!
> Πάρτε δρόμο όλοι γιατί σας έφαγα!!!
> Έμεινα πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Ο άνθρωπος ήξερε καλά την δουλειά του τελικά. Όσους φίλους βρίσκονται στην Θεσσαλονίκη θα τον συστήσω. Με 35 ευρώ γλύτωσα τα 170 ευρώ.....!!!!
> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές σας...


Αν είναι εύκολο θα με ενδιέφερε να μου συστησεις αυτον τον τεχνικο, στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

